# The end of Refinement of Precious Metals



## Geo (Oct 22, 2017)

It is with a sad heart that bring this to the forum. My friend Kenneth Sizemore, who is owner of the forum refinementofpreciousmetals , was diagnosed with non-small cell lung cancer a few weeks ago. Because of the financial burden of treatment and medications, he will no longer be able to maintain the forum. He would like to pass ownership of the forum to someone who would like to see it continue. The cost of the forum is roughly $75 per month. I am not in a situation that I can take responsibility of the financial burden. Anyone that is interested can PM me directly. 

For anyone that is interested. Ken has a mass in his right upper lobe about the size of a baseball. It is unknown if it is related to the other problems he had. Anyone that would like to mend fences or express concern, it should be done sooner rather than later.


----------



## jonn (Oct 22, 2017)

Sad news.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 22, 2017)

Sad to hear. I wish him the best in the battle ahead.

Dave


----------



## Smack (Oct 23, 2017)

Too sad, I hope this is a battle he can win. Give him and his family my best Geo.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 23, 2017)

I had a message from Ken this morning offering an olive branch to those he banned over the spaceships debacle, all accounts have been reactivated if anyone cares to visit.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 23, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about Ken. I wouldn't wish cancer on anyone.


----------



## denim (Oct 23, 2017)

So sorry to hear this news. I wish Ken all the best. Stay strong brother!


----------



## butcher (Oct 23, 2017)

Praying for Ken.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sucks...only way to put it.


----------



## Geo (Oct 23, 2017)

I spoke with Ken on the phone today. The copper issue that he has was solved by new doctors. He switched doctors about a month ago. He also has Wilson's disease. It is a genetic disorder that effects 1 in 30,000 people. It causes the person to retain toxic amounts of copper in their liver and brain. It is normally diagnosed in most cases between the age of 5 and 35. According to the wiki, it causes all kinds of problems such as liver and brain damage. He contracted a form of hepatitis in the army that you get from drinking dirty water and always thought his liver problems was because of that. Now his new doctor tells him that they will deal with the cancer first and the Wilson's disease after. Poor guy. When it rains, it pours. I told him that at least now they know what it is and can start treating him. He bought 100# of IC chips sometime back before he got really sick. I am going to go up and process them for him to help out. I just feel I need to do something and that's the least I can do.


----------

